

OpenPhotoVR: OpenSource Flash implementation of Photosynth - nickb
http://openphotovr.jottit.com/

======
wave
It doesn't really analyze multiple photographs taken of the same area, but it
is good enough photo browser that resembles Photosynth. See the created images
of Pioneer Square, Portland.

<http://openphotovr.org/#JVwMyUCt>

Note: the site is little slow and sometimes it doesn't load.

------
cousin_it
Wow, thanks again nickb :-)

